# The Indissolubility of True Marriage



## BrianBowman (Dec 22, 2006)

Folks,

It's been some time since I've read or posted on this Forum. I'll be brief in this post.

I, Brian Bowman, hereby renounce any previous statements I made (or implied) signifying that a validly covenanted Marriage can be dissolved in the eyes of Christ and His Church.

Warm Regards in Christ,


Brian Bowman
John 3:21


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 22, 2006)

Could you explain why you would make such a statement, and share why you believe this to be true?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 22, 2006)

BrianBowman said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been some time since I've read or posted on this Forum. I'll be brief in this post.
> 
> ...



It has been a while. I would ask if that before you cement any view, that you would check out Pastor Bacon's sermon series on the issue:



NaphtaliPress said:


> My pastor did a 16 sermon series on "Marriage, Divorce, and Remarriage" all of which are online and easily accessible via the search engine link below (this is audio). In the box that says "Any Series" choose "Marriage, Divorce, and Remarriage".
> http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/Audio-Search.asp


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

BrianBowman said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been some time since I've read or posted on this Forum. I'll be brief in this post.
> 
> ...



What constitutes a validly covenanted marriage?


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 22, 2006)

This will be my final post on this Forum.

I've come to the conclusion that the Scriptures and the Church Fathers (i.e. the disciples and "lineage" of the original Apostles) are crystal clear on this issue.

Conscience tell me to follow these.

Peace,


Brian


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 22, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> What constitutes a validly covenanted marriage?



That's for Church Tribunals with proper ecclesiastical authority to determine. People argue and disagree about matters of marriage to no end and our culture continues to crumble under the weight of infidelity to God's truth.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

BrianBowman said:


> That's for Church Tribunals with proper ecclesiastical authority to determine. People argue and disagree about matters of marriage to no end and our culture continues to crumble under the weight of infidelity to God's truth.



Tribunals are often in error. I will accept no decision of any tribunal or any other ecclesiastical body that violates the clear statements of Christ and his apostles on this matter or any other. I refuse to follow my "concience". It has often lead me astray. I will follow prayerfully the Word of the Living God.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 22, 2006)

We should be careful that we do not come under this scripture:

1Ti 4:1 Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; 
1Ti 4:2 Speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; 
1Ti 4:3 Forbidding to marry, [and commanding] to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 23, 2006)

BrianBowman said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been some time since I've read or posted on this Forum. I'll be brief in this post.
> 
> ...



With all due respect for Brian, his signature line tells the story; let us pray for our friend.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 23, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> With all due respect for Brian, his signature line tells the story; let us pray for our friend.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

I did not see that at first glance. How can a person go Catholic so fast.

My heart aches.

CT


----------



## brymaes (Dec 23, 2006)

> How can a person go Catholic so fast.



I must be missing the connection...


----------



## turmeric (Dec 23, 2006)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## brymaes (Dec 23, 2006)

Ah, I looked at his profile and now I get it. I am saddened.


----------

